# diesel as cleaning solvent



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm sure everybody knows this, but diesel fuel is a good cleaning solvent that's great for us cheap [email protected][email protected]*ds. A gallon for around 3 bucks? Try to beat that. And for those of you who have a motorcycle with an O-ring chain, it won't destroy the O-rings.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

yeah 

how about no

diesel leaves a residue. then you need to clean that residue with,
wait for it, another solvent.

kerosene is the better and safer cleaning solvent if you are going to be using
something by the gallon and cheap. it is about the same thing as diesel as a 'fuel oil' but kerosene is a known and common industrial cleaning agent... no one uses diesel if kerosene is available



all diesel can do is cut thick crap and leave thin crap behind.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

^^ depends on what you're cleaning. I don't care if it leaves a residue on, say, my chain. Gonna lube it anyway. Same with derailleurs and such. Dish soap works well to get rid of the residue left behind on stuff you want purty. As stated, I'm a cheap [email protected][email protected]*d. I wouldn't be a life long bicycle commuter if I weren't


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

pray tell, where do you put the dirty, used diesel fuel?

there are places it's really better NOT to be a cheap bastard.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Harold said:


> pray tell, where do you put the dirty, used diesel fuel?
> 
> there are places it's really better NOT to be a cheap bastard.


Back in the coffee can from whence it came. When it gets REALLY dirty I usually have used motor oil to recycle. Yes I'm so cheap I do my own oil changes on the truck, lawn mower, snow blower, etc.


----------



## Rider-at-night (Oct 30, 2017)

I use to clean my chain with that, but that was when I worked in the gas station, I was collecting the small amount that remains in the hose after the pump stops working, it wasn't cheap it was free!!! But that's nasty and leaves a mess, I wouldn't recommend it. 
But now I just go to the market and buy a kitchen degreaser, a few squirts and the stuff wipes the grease and dirt easily, wash and rinse with water and then a little spray of wd40 to push the water out of the roller bearings. Clean, wipe, and leave it to dry. Then lubricate, wipe after a few minutes or a ride, and presto.


----------

